# Lost Rod in Minersville



## GRIFF (Sep 22, 2007)

I know it's a long shot, but I lost a fly rod in Minersville reservoir. It is a St. Croix Avid with an Okuma reel. It's not a great rod, but I built it when I graduated college so it is somewhat sentimental. If any one hears of anything would you please let me know.


Thanks,


Griff


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

in the lake? Or on the shoreline?


did a fish run off with it?


----------



## GRIFF (Sep 22, 2007)

Yea I wasn't paying attention like I should have and a fish hit it like a freight train.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

wiper!


----------



## GRIFF (Sep 22, 2007)

Trout.


----------



## johnrr65 (Nov 7, 2019)

GRIFF said:


> Yea I wasn't paying attention like I should have and a fish hit it like a freight train.


+1


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I had that happen one time up at Deer Creek way back when I was 4 or 5. As a normal young kid I was goofing around when that fish hit and I watched as my rod disappeared. My dad tried for a while to hook it but no luck. 

The next week or two later we were back and dad hooked a real nice fish that put up quite a fight. When he got the fish in he noticed another line on it and as he pulled the line in he found my rod and reel. So there is hope. 

He took it all home and tore the real apart and put it back together. I still have that reel, a old Mitchel 300.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I've hooked enough wipers in Newcastle and Minersville to know that they are rod thieves. Any reason why you think it was a trout? Obviously, we may never know -- but my gut would lean towards a big wiper hit your fly, and stole your rod!


----------



## GRIFF (Sep 22, 2007)

Cause I am a moron, and actually had a split second chance to get it back. I was fishing a leach below an indicator when it hit it and pulled it off my pontoon boat. I then saw the indicator moving not far from me. I kicked over close to it and could see a trout pulling it. I tried to snag the line, but failed.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

that sucks.


I'd probably go with the big wiper story.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Great story...by the time you tell it to the grand kids that fish should weigh in at about 12 1/12 lbs.:smile:


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I have seen that happen 2 or 3 times over the years. They never hear the end of it. 

A friend of mine and I went to Panguitch with his 2 daughters, about 5 and 8 with his boat, about 20 years ago. His youngest was using her Mickey Mouse pole and slaying the trout. Him and I were using our nice ultras with our good reels. 
While he was rebaiting her hook after about her 5th or 6th fish.......He had left his line in the water.
We heard a clatter and turned around to watch the pole go over the side of the boat and dissappear. 
The look on his face was priceless. :mrgreen:
Not only did he get out fished by his daughter, he lost his favorite setup as well. 
We still give him crap about it to this day. 

Oh, and by the way.....I still have my old Mitchell 300 from my youth as well. 
Even still use it on my Striper pole for Lake Powell.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

When bait fishing in these type of waters it is prudent to fish with the bail open on your reel. You can place a rock or something on the line to keep it tight. 

I did this once down at Otter Creek and took a snooze. I woke up with just about all the line off of my reel. But I didn't loose my pole and I got the fish.


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

If it's any consolation griff, I also donated one last week. An 8 weight Cabelas combo. From the timing and circumstances I'm certain mine was a wiper. After I hooked it I switched hands to kick the boat out of gear and dropped my fly rod in the process. It shot out the back of the boat like a butterfly in a tornado!

(This was also in Minersville)


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

That sucks about your rod. Sorry to hear it. 

We were ice-fishing Rockport many years ago. A buddy wasn’t paying attention and a fish took his rod down the hole. About an hour later, he caught another fish, and low and behold, he pulled up the fish and also his other rod still hooked to it. Craziest thing I’ve ever seen. 

One time fishing the Hams Fork a buddy had a big bow break him off, and it broke above his indicator. So we could see as the fish swam around where he was going as the indicator as still attached. Gave him a bit to settle down and I got to work. Site fished him and I gave my buddy his indicator back, but kept his fly as my prize. That was a fun day.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Vanilla said:


> Site fished him and I gave my buddy his indicator back, but kept his fly as my prize. That was a fun day.


Salvage rights. You recover it, it's yours!


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

Griff, I don't know how close it is to your birthday but I have a gift for you. Yesterday afternoon while fishing Minersville I noticed a white indicator floating near some willows. Thinking of your story I motored over to it and low and behold it the line was still hooked to it. I pulled up your rod and reel, a little muddy but still in pretty good shape. Pm me and we'll figure out how to get back to you.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

neverdrawn said:


> Griff, I don't know how close it is to your birthday but I have a gift for you. Yesterday afternoon while fishing Minersville I noticed a white indicator floating near some willows. Thinking of your story I motored over to it and low and behold it the line was still hooked to it. I pulled up your rod and reel, a little muddy but still in pretty good shape. Pm me and we'll figure out how to get back to you.


It's a Festivus miracle!!!!

This week has been a difficult one for me in a lot of ways. And this just totally turned it around!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

neverdrawn said:


> Griff, I don't know how close it is to your birthday but I have a gift for you. Yesterday afternoon while fishing Minersville I noticed a white indicator floating near some willows. Thinking of your story I motored over to it and low and behold it the line was still hooked to it. I pulled up your rod and reel, a little muddy but still in pretty good shape. Pm me and we'll figure out how to get back to you.


Talk about UWN creed points


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

Still looking for Griff to get him his rod back. He isn't answering my pm. Anyone know him personally and how I could get ahold of him?


----------



## GRIFF (Sep 22, 2007)

Neverdrawn it is a festivus miracle! I had given up and didn’t check the thread for a while. I sent you a pm.


----------



## GRIFF (Sep 22, 2007)

I have to know was the fish still attached?


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

No fish, and I'm sad to report the leader was so tangled in the willows I just cut it at the fly line, but I guess it's still much cheaper than replacing the whole set up!

Sent you a PM. I'm glad you'll be getting it back.


----------

